# Make a pulley wheel?



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought a Router Crafter at a garage sale yesterday. One of the 1" pulley wheels is broken off. Sears no longer has the part. Any ideas for making one?
I do not have a lathe.
Thanks folks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

I got one with the same error ,but it's a easy fix 

Pull your hole saws out, punch out two 1/8" thick plastic disks and one little bit smaller,they will have a 1/4" hole in the center use that to line up the 3 disks, once you have them set, drill 3 holes for pop rivets to hold all 3 as one part..little bit of glue to make sure they stay together 

Your done install it and string the cable 

I have a snapshot of in my Gallery but it's easy fix so I don't think you will need the snapshot..

Router Forums
Router Forums
Router Forums

=============


Gene Howe said:


> I bought a Router Crafter at a garage sale yesterday. One of the 1" pulley wheels is broken off. Sears no longer has the part. Any ideas for making one?
> I do not have a lathe.
> Thanks folks.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> I do not have a lathe.


 ??????

I thought you owned a SS MKV! In which case you have a VERY GOOD lathe.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> ??????
> 
> I thought you owned a SS MKV! In which case you have a VERY GOOD lathe.


I do own a SS MKV ! No live or dead centers, no tool rest, no tail piece, no chisels. All = no lathe. Got a nice start though.:yes4::yes4:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OK. I was just checking. :nhl_checking:


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Try SmallParts.com: The Hardware Store for Researchers and Developers or McMaster-Carr. I've dealt with both and they've got small pulleys.

Good luck!

J.D.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gene
> 
> I got one with the same error ,but it's a easy fix
> 
> ...



Ingenious !

I'm coming to you for my fixes now.
Be afraid..... be very afraid muh hoo ha ha ha !!!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

FWIW...

Pulley01 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ you really do have all the answers!

crquack - NICE job on the lathe!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you, CanuckGal. Although some close to me think I am borderline insane...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Deb

I wish I did ....it comes from old age I think 

======





CanuckGal said:


> BJ you really do have all the answers!
> 
> crquack - NICE job on the lathe!


----------

